# If you r a loser, how do you cope with life?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

A lot of people here don't seem to value themselves much. If this is you, how do you cope with life everyday? knowing that life has got the better of you?


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

finding pointless things to do to pass the time usually


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

............/////...........????


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Lachlan said:


> A lot of people here don't seem to value themselves much. If this is you, how do you cope with life everyday? knowing that life has got the better of you?


Take things as they come. Try and occupy myself. Set myself projects to do, subjects to learn. Go to the gym. Look for a better job. That relates to keeping busy a lot obviously too.

I don't give myself as much a hard time as I used to. I do get negative, but I changed my outlook on certain things, I don't do things I don't like anymore too. I'm passed the trying to fit in stage.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't usually feel like a loser, just someone who is struggling with things normal people can do without thinking twice. I cope by distracting myself, spending time with family in place of friends, and listening to music.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm definitely a loser and I cope with it by knowing that someday this will all pass and I will be happy with a "normal" life again. I could be delusional though...also i do pointless time wasting things.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/utter-failure-to-spend-rest-of-day-in-bed,1562/


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> I wouldn't quite say that I have relegated myself to being a complete loser just yet, although I am certainly on the precipice of falling into the great big nothing if I don't get my act together. I am just trying to focus on working toward small goals and reminding myself that just because x y z has happened/is happening, it isn't the end of the world, and isn't worth jumping into a frozen lake over. Even though it reeeeeeeeeeeeally feels like it sometimes. Baby steps. . . .


This, times a million.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm interested to hear the argument against people with SA as being losers. Why is someone with SA not a loser?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Lachlan said:


> I'm interested to hear the argument against people with SA as being losers. Why is someone with SA not a loser?


^Man that's a pretty narrowminded viewpoint, there's a lot of high funtioning people with sa. It just eats them up a little bit more, it doesn't mean that they're a loser. Especially not if they are confronting the problem.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

This is not my personal viewpoint, i'm undecided, i want to hear others veiwpoints. 

what exactly do you mean when you say 'high functioning people'


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Emerse myself in pointless activites to pass the time, fantasize, try to improve myself in little ways even though I believe in the long run it won't amount to much.

What defines a loser? Someone who's given up in the face of life's adversities? Because if so, I'd label myself as one. I'm just curious because it's always seemed kind of a vague concept to me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

When I say high functioning I mean people with good jobs, families, friends etc.

People with varying degrees of social anxiety that are able to accomplish things that others do not have the willpower or motivation to obtain.

I'm not categorising myself here, and I'd rather not to try and have to because all in all I'd probably come out feeling bad about myself.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I just occupy the blank space of time on my hands but watching really retarded videos, to at least get a few laughs while I'm at it.


----------

